# Low slope metal reroof



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Reroof of a commercial building. This is a common system here, though I don't see it mentioned on here much, so I guess its not common in other parts of the world.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

The completed roof.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks good. Most of the time we fill the flues with EPS, add a 1/2 coverboard and a single ply of your choice.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

1985gt said:


> Looks good. Most of the time we fill the flues with EPS, add a 1/2 coverboard and a single ply of your choice.


Same here, although we will use a fleeceback type EPDM usually. We definitely don't see much low slope metal.


----------

